
How Not to Build an Aircraft Carrier - hunglee2
http://warisboring.com/how-not-to-build-an-aircraft-carrier/
======
jmnicolas
> "Navies around the world have been using arresting systems for more than a
> century to land aircraft on ships."

I have a hard time believing there was aircraft carriers as of 1917 !

~~~
qbrass
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Pennsylvania_(ACR-4)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Pennsylvania_\(ACR-4\))

"On 18 January 1911, a plane flown by Eugene Ely from the Tanforan airfield in
San Bruno, California landed on a platform constructed on her afterdeck. This
was the first successful aircraft landing on a ship, and the first using a
tailhook apparatus, thus opening the era of naval aviation and aircraft
carriers."

